# WO Dave Bennett - ACISS



## 211RadOp (24 Aug 2018)

Dave passed away on Wednesday 22 Aug while on unit PT.  No further information is available at this time but will be updated on the CMCEN site as it becomes available.

Dave had a great sense of humour and always had a good joke, usually not appropriate for all audiences, ready to go.  He will be missed by the Sigs community.

https://cmcen-rcmce.ca/lp/wo-dave-bennett/


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Aug 2018)

Dave's obit  and funeral info.

https://jamesreidfuneralhome.com/tribute/details/858/David-Bennett/obituary.html


----------



## mike63 (25 Mar 2019)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Dave's obit  and funeral info.
> 
> https://jamesreidfuneralhome.com/tribute/details/858/David-Bennett/obituary.html



Hey Al, I just saw this post now, haven't been on a while.  Is this the same Dave Bennett that was in JSR in the early 2000's, then went to CSOR for a while?  He taught on a few of the NCCIS crse's with Jody Johnson?


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2019)

Mike63 said:
			
		

> Hey Al, I just saw this post now, haven't been on a while.  Is this the same Dave Bennett that was in JSR in the early 2000's, then went to CSOR for a while?  He taught on a few of the NCCIS crse's with Jody Johnson?


Same guy


----------



## mike63 (25 Mar 2019)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Same guy



Well son of a bitch...thanks.


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Mar 2019)

RIP WO.


----------

